# Matt Dean's Reef Re-Start



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

I had some fairly exceptional success in the past with my 5X2 - 125 Gallon Peninsula reef. I enjoyed ridiculous growth and colour and very healthy fish. Then, one day accidentally pour water that had a lot of vinegar in it into the tank during a water change and nuked my tank. Fast forward 18 months later and the tank had rebounded well, except...Blue Clove Polyps were taking over parts of the rock. Cyano and algae was a problem, my Meteor Shower Cyphastrea had grown over three other corals and was taking over the centre piece. Because of these problems, I had lost my enthusiasm and found myself unmotivated and defeated to bring it back to its former glory.

Here are a couple of pics of the evolution of my tank:



















I talk about the growth I get. These two pics are less than 6 months apart.



















This is one year of growth:










So...I have decided to restart the tank from scratch. I sold off all the rock and corals in the main display, minus some select pieces. I want to thank Mark Grant from Coral Reef Shop. He was very fair and honest with trade-ins and helping me transition the fish. I kept all my fish. One of my Leopard Wrasses buried itself for almost a week and i was sure he would not make it, but just yesterday he started swimming and eating and seems fine!

I kept the live rock that was in the sump to help speed up the cycle. I put new sand and rock in the main tank and everything was cleaned up. I am going for a simpler rock work than I did last time. Just one arch, instead of two, but there is more room for the fish to swim through and they obviously love it. I also put two interesting "Texas Holey Rock" from Aquatic kingdom in. It's not a porous as the marco rock I used for the rest, but they were very cool pieces and the fish love the holes!

Here is a pic of the rock work :



















You can see from the side how wide the rocks are, making coral placement easy and giving them room to grow. Since I get incredible growth in my tank, I need more space and won't make the mistake of placing frags too close again.










So I am just waiting for the ammonia to subside. I had no choice but to put the fish back in a few days after starting the tank. I am getting some diatoms on the rock, but nothing major.

My plans moving forward....get a flame bubble tip anemone for the Black ice Clowns and then ONLY show pieces go in the tank. The best, most colourful SPS,LPS and zoos we can find. I would rather have less and nicer than cram it full. I'll update as things progress.'

Cheers!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Amazing tank and a nice restart as well. Sometimes this is what a tank needs unfortunately.

Love the arch in the middle and my tank had the same type of arch until my girls knocked it down trying to catch some fish 

Good luck!


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks great and good luck with the new build.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

You have a ghost in your tank, maybe from the previous build?









I really liked your old tank, this one will be equally as awesome. Even with the face......


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Amazing tank and a nice restart as well. Sometimes this is what a tank needs unfortunately.
> 
> Love the arch in the middle and my tank had the same type of arch until my girls knocked it down trying to catch some fish
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks. This arch won't be coming down. I have it zip tied and epoxied together. I can lift it up as one piece!

Thanks George. It was definitely needed. The stress it was giving me is gone,


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Crayon said:


> You have a ghost in your tank, maybe from the previous build?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG. That's hilarious. I actually saw that before but never thought of it that way


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

Excited to see how this grows out!


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

Congratulations on your new build and smooth transition. I'm glad we could help. Thanks for your kind words.  Looking great so far!


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

That arch is just awesome! Great rock work.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am always amazed and inspired by your tank. Unfortunately, never was able to set up anything even close to it.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank Sig. Nice to hear. I'm really going to try and make this one the best, Less corals, letting them grow bigger without fighting for space, more striking colours and better swimming space for the fish. I' m also going to try my best not to rush things.

Now that all the fish seem happy and healthy, I am going to put 4 large cleaner shrimp and two fire shrimp. The only fish I plan on adding is a sand sifting goby to keep the sand clean.

Next week I'll have to put the rest of the corals I have been saving in another tank. Then it's just a matter of waiting for the sweet pieces to show up!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

mattdean said:


> Thank The only fish I plan on adding is a sand sifting goby to keep the sand clean.


I tried twice and they do not last more than a few months. probably my sand was too clean.
Finally switched to sand sniffing stars and could not be happier 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

LOoks great Matt, do I see 1 wrasse or 2 in there? The spotted one is stunning, is it a Leopard Wrasse? Do you have some sort of screen to prevent jumping?


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Sig, I had one Diamond Back goby for the longest time and it was awesome. I was so happy I bought another one and they didn't get along and both jumped. Since then, I wasn't able to keep one for long. I may consider sand sifting stars instead, but I REALLY like watching to gobies 

Fesso, I have two Leopard Wrasses. A male and a female. I don't have great pics, but tried to snap a couple for you. They are gorgeous and active. I have been lucky to keep them for so long and they have survived the transition.

My light is pretty close to the surface and the tank is euro-braced. I have only had the blue-star jump twice and I was there both times. Otherwise I have been fortunate!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IME, wait on the SS Stars as they need alot of crud/life in the sandbed to do well long term. Even then, you need a deeper sandbed with your aquarium footprint. 

JM2C


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

wtac said:


> IME, wait on the SS Stars as they need alot of crud/life in the sandbed to do well long term. Even then, you need a deeper sandbed with your aquarium footprint.
> 
> JM2C


Thanks for that. I intended on waiting, as I know it would starve in a new set up. Just planning ahead. I would still prefer a goby. Cheers


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm sorry to heard what happened but Im glad you coming back stronger and Im sure It will be as beautiful as your previous reef...
Your rock work is always fantastic which is what defines the reef


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks. Yes. i agree. I always thought that is the tank had interested rock work and looked good without corals, then you can't lose once you add corals! and I love the Marco rock. So porous and so many holes to place corals in.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

you really DO get what you pay for!

I bought two Red Dragon pumps for my closed loop and return when I set up the tank. Silence was paramount to me as the tank is next to my desk, recording studio and home theatre. 

Well, I haven't cleaned the pumps in over 3 years. (I know. I'm not great at that part) I didn't clean them when I had the tank crash, or when I set up the new sand, rock etc. just let them run 24 hours a day through all of it

I just took them apart and they were caked in slime, but, they haven't made a sound or stopped working flawlessly in all that time. I'm thoroughly impressed.

The irony of this is that now that I have cleaned them, the first pump is noisy. LOL! I have to take it apart and make sure I put it together properly. Sure hope I didn't screw it up.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

So...a week later and my ammonia is gone and parameters are good. Fish seem happier in the new set up. 

I traded my yellow tang and got a sweet purple tang. We named him "Rain" (get it? Purple Rain?LOL!) couldn't get a good pic, but pics attached

I also picked up a gorgeous spa frag from a fellow reefer. It's dark blue with bright green polyps. Looks amazing in the tank! pic attached


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I vote that you change your signature picture to the current incarnation. Your old reef was absolutely stunning but it's time to look forward man... YOu are totally off to an awesome re-start... let's see it! 

Super Creamy Tang too! I think I will go for a purple when I start to restock fish. Do purple tangs eat bits of algae from the rocks?


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh yeah. makes sense....hard to let go of that though Once I get a few things in there and everything is placed properly, I will do that. For now, I shall choose to be nostalgic  Won't be long. Just waiting for Coral Reef Shop to get in a nice shipment they have been waiting for.

Yes. My understanding is they graze like most tangs. This one looks super healthy and has settled in quickly.

Cheers


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

So...started to pick up some sweet frags and placed them and a gorgeous Purple Tang. The right rock is going to be all different zoas covering it. The left rock will host a Flame Anemone and chalices and scans. The centre piece will have SPS all along the arch and colourful LPS around the bottom.

Here it is so far :


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Stopped in to Coral Reef Shop to pick up my Mini-carpet that they were removing from the rock i traded in and found that it had split, so now I have two!

While I was there, I couldn't resist this gorgeous Achilles Tang. It was a perfect specimen and the perfect size!

Introducing...Spartacus!  (next to impossible to get a good pic)


----------



## bc1281 (Feb 25, 2012)

That Tang was in perfect condition, I almost grabbed it. I ended up taking the Moorish Idol that eats like a champ. Good luck.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah. It's one of the nicest ones I've ever seen. I would LOVE a moorish idol, but I like my coral took much


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Picked up a striking SPS and very unique small clam from Coral Reef Shop today.

Couldn't get a pic of the clam yet. It's not opening very much so far. But here is the coral, and, believe it or not, it's actually as bright as it looks in the pic!


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

I FINALLY got a BTA! I've been wanting one for the longest time. I just need to take out the frogspawn to entice the clowns to consider it for a host. Otherwise, thank is doing well!

Here is a pic


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Whoa, very nice . Colors look spectacular.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks Marz, actually, it looks better in person. Really pops under the actinics, but can't seem to get it to look the same in a pic, but it's fairly close.

Cheers


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

It's very open with superb aquascaping. I noticed the royal gramma, I have been thinking about one for my new build.


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

system is lookin good buddy!


----------



## teebone110 (Jan 15, 2011)

mattdean said:


> Stopped in to Coral Reef Shop to pick up my Mini-carpet that they were removing from the rock i traded in and found that it had split, so now I have two!
> 
> While I was there, I couldn't resist this gorgeous Achilles Tang. It was a perfect specimen and the perfect size!
> 
> Introducing...Spartacus!  (next to impossible to get a good pic)


Your tank is looking awesome!
Just curious how Spartacus is doing?


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks Ian! I'm pleased with the skimmer. Appreciate you helping me with that.

Teebone...Spartacus is a gladiator!  He is doing amazing. No icy, eating like a champ and very healthy. Really happy with him.

Cheers


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Matt,

what lights combo you run?

thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

I just changed my bulbs because i couldn't find any ATI bulbs, so I'm using Powerchromes. Super Actinic, Actinic plus, Aqua Pink, Lagoon Blue. Supplemented with two Reefbrite XHO LED strips.

To be honest, I'm not happy with the new bulbs. I had much nicer colour with the ATI's, although the Aqua Pink is sweet!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

"Supplemented with two Reefbrite XHO LED strips" made it nice. but it is too much red/blue for me eyes

for the ATI bulbs talk to Marcello (fragabox) or Goreef(reefsupply)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Sig, the too much pink is from my post processing. I was rushing and wasn't too worried about the colour being perfect. Looking at it now, it definitely is too much pink. In person, it's nicely balanced, but I will check out those suppliers for some ATI bulbs. I was much happier with them.

Cheers


----------



## teebone110 (Jan 15, 2011)

mattdean said:


> Teebone...Spartacus is a gladiator!  He is doing amazing. No icy, eating like a champ and very healthy. Really happy with him.
> 
> Cheers


Glad yo hear, looks like he's going to be fine


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

That's a beatiful new setup, I saw the old one and loved it also. I'm glad all is doing well. I still have the hammer that you gave me so whenever you want a head let me know.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks Paul. I had to get rid of all my hammer and frogspawn because my clowns won't get out of them and I want them to go to the anemone. Once they are in the anemone, I will buy some really sick looking hammers.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thought I would post an updated pic pf each side.(pics don't do it justice though) Just a few months in and everything is settling in and growing. Pretty happy with how it is coming together. Just need a couple sweet SPS frags to finish it off and to let things grow in. The zoas are not doing well in my system. i think it's too clean, even with target feeding, so I'm going to cover the right side rock with cool, unique mushrooms (not the kind that take over).

Now, if only my stupid clowns would realize the anemone is there for them, my wife would be happy. LOL!


----------

